# 26" Lowrider Trike with sound system



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

missing bolts for crown and spring. brand new stereo system only used to test. Never really rode it with the stereo system on it. 200 watt sony mp3 cd palyer, 3 way 400 watt sony 6x9s, 5 way 460 watt pioneer 6x9s. 600 obo for the whole thing. stereo system works.


































150 FOR LEATHER UPHOLSTERED 20" TRIKE BOX 4 TWEETERS AND 1 NEON LIGHT INCLUDED, NO RIPS NO TEARS READY TO BE BOLTED WITH MOUNTING BOLTS.


----------



## 19stratus97 (Oct 17, 2005)

ill take the trike kit and wheels if nobody offers


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

Good luck


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

i will part it out pm me with what you want. and offer.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Where did you get the tires from?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

off a guy that can get lowrider parts wholesale around here. i may be able to get some more if you'd like pm me.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Dec 14 2007, 05:09 PM~9455415
> *off a guy that can get lowrider parts wholesale around here. i may be able to get some more if you'd like pm me.
> *


I already got some but thanks for looking out.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

what the lowest youll go on your speaker box ...the black one


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Dec 18 2007, 06:49 PM~9479409
> *pm sent
> *


  after the holidays...i will pm you back....


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

these prices are a steaaal


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

clean trike


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

good luck on the sale...


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Dec 22 2007, 12:21 AM~9506747
> *these prices are a steaaal
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

:biggrin: make an offer pickup only


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

anyone need 26" parts? im willing to part this bike out. taking to much room need it gone going cheap


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

trike is sold box and system still avialable


----------

